# Help! My Pavoni squeels!



## Jonas155 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everybody,

Can anyone help me figure out why my La Pavoni Professional has started squealing when I turn it on.. It immediately stops when the preassure is built up.

Please see the video for sound.

Thank you so much!

/Jonas

/monthly_2020_04/606150029_SquealingPavonivideo.mp4.a827825a336c1ee718458ab707422292.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment Squealing Pavoni video.mp4


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

is the squealing coming from the valve (not the steam one) on the top right perchance and is there some pressure when it's making the noise.. I can't tell from the video because the gauge is unreadable.


----------



## Jonas155 (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi Dave! Thanks for helping me solve this mystery.

The squeaking starts pretty much the moment I turn on the machine. It immediately stops when pressure has built up (see picture) and does not return until it has cooled down and I again turn it on.

The sound appears to come more from inside the tank.

Any idea what I can try? Perhaps clean the tank?

/Jonas


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Make a video of the pressure gauge and the squealing sound as I am convinced a little pressure must show before it starts or does it start from cold?

Those Pavonis have a combined vacuum breaker and safety valve and I think it's the vacuum breakler part that is squealing. It's been many years since I looked but I seem to remember the vacuum breaker bit has a weak spring on it. I first saw the device on a Cellini.


----------

